# Ultimate Bikepacking Bling Bike?



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

This bike, featured in the latest edition of Adventure Cyclist Magazine, comes pretty close! Just ditch the panniers and replace them with a load of bikepacking bags.


MootoX by paleo.velo, on Flickr


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice set up. For me I'd ride the mountain bars and not the drop bars. Just personal preference I guess. I do agree on the brooks saddle. Still working on breaking mine in at the moment.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you ever checked out Mikesee's snoots? Its got a massive thread dedicated to it. He can run it with fatbike tires, or 29er wheels, rigid or front fork. The handlebars double as fuel storage. Its friggin sweet.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/endings-beginnings-586973.html


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

icecreamjay said:


> Have you ever checked out Mikesee's snoots? Its got a massive thread dedicated to it. He can run it with fatbike tires, or 29er wheels, rigid or front fork. The handlebars double as fuel storage. Its friggin sweet.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/endings-beginnings-586973.html


Yeah, that thing is over-the-top nuts!


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

icecreamjay said:


> Have you ever checked out Mikesee's snoots? Its got a massive thread dedicated to it. He can run it with fatbike tires, or 29er wheels, rigid or front fork. The handlebars double as fuel storage. Its friggin sweet.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/endings-beginnings-586973.html


The last thing you want when it's cold is fuel in your handlebars! Sounds like a recipe for frostbite to me. Back on topic that Moots is sweet.


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

chugachjed said:


> The last thing you want when it's cold is fuel in your handlebars! Sounds like a recipe for frostbite to me. Back on topic that Moots is sweet.


I think Mike designed the bike linked to above for summer touring, so frostbite hopefully not an issue.

Can't remember--I thought the Snoots for winter touring put the fuel in the fork legs?


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh man that Moots fatbike is amazing.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

D_Man said:


> I think Mike designed the bike linked to above for summer touring, so frostbite hopefully not an issue.
> 
> Can't remember--I thought the Snoots for winter touring put the fuel in the fork legs?


Either that or the downtube.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll second the Brooks. Did the TDR this year with a Brooks Swift and it saved the boys. I also found out after I got back that you can actually repair a Brooks if it breaks. Cool!

Whatever you ride... make sure you have ridden it a lot or know exactly what position works for you.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

chugachjed said:


> The last thing you want when it's cold is fuel in your handlebars!


What? Why?!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

icecreamjay said:


> Either that or the downtube.


My winter Snoots has fuel storage in the whole front triangle, as well as both fork legs.

Still waiting for chugachjed to clarify his stance on fuel in bars somehow relating to frostbite. I think he's confuseled, but I'm willing to listen.


----------

